# Co2 reactor noise!



## andusbeckus (9 Oct 2017)

Just purchased this reactor and was initially very happy with it and looking forward to a nice clear bubble free tank.

https://www.co2supermarket.co.uk/turbo-co2-reactor-diffuser-12-16-hose-p194.html

It’s perfectly fine when the co2 is off but as soon as it comes on and gas enters the reactor it sounds like I’m in my LFS fish room with all the trickling going on.

I’ve tried covering it up with different things but that doesn’t help. Has anyone got one of these running quietly?


----------



## Daveslaney (9 Oct 2017)

No personal experience with these reactors,But sounds like you could have a air or co2 lock in it try turning it upside down for 30 secs or so so it totally fills with water then turn upright again see if the noise stops.
I used to have a sera one that is very simular used to have to do this with that from time to time.


----------



## andusbeckus (9 Oct 2017)

Daveslaney said:


> No personal experience with these reactors,But sounds like you could have a air or co2 lock in it try turning it upside down for 30 secs or so so it totally fills with water then turn upright again see if the noise stops.
> I used to have a sera one that is very simular used to have to do this with that from time to time.



Yeah that's the problem like I said when Co2 is on it's starts to make a noise. I could turn it upside down but it will start again within a few minutes.


----------



## ricky tango (9 Oct 2017)

have you tried it bolt upright ?


----------



## imak (10 Oct 2017)

That's a common problem with that type of reactors. I've used one of those but inside a cabinet, and the noise wasn't high enough to be eard.  I believe you would got to have a really low bubble rate so it wouldn't build up gas pockets, which is what causes the noise. 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI GRA-L09 através de Tapatalk


----------



## andusbeckus (10 Oct 2017)

ricky tango said:


> have you tried it bolt upright ?



Yeah mounted to the wall. I actually tilted it on a slight angle and that seems to have quietened it down quite a bit with the trickling noise pretty much gone.


----------



## Daveslaney (10 Oct 2017)

Ok. Sounds like you will have to experiment with your co2 injection rate to make it as quite as you can.
Try turning your bubble count down but set your co2 to come on earlier before your lights to get your drop checker lime green for when the lights come on. Then keep it this way through the photoperiod.


----------



## andusbeckus (10 Oct 2017)

Yeah think it just takes a bit of tweaking to get it quiet. Still a lot better than diffuser in tank that kept throwing out large bubbles and inline diffuser that kept leaking! Hope this one lasts longer!


----------



## andusbeckus (13 Oct 2017)

Well it didn’t last long the propellors keep stopping all the time and I’m gettin rather peed off with it now.

I was thinking about removing them and adding a few small bio balls to help break up the bubbles. 

Any reason that wouldn’t work before I try it?


----------



## foxfish (13 Oct 2017)

You can try it without anything inside, it might just work using the vortex to dissolve the C02.


----------



## andusbeckus (13 Oct 2017)

Thats pretty much what it’s doing now and not doing a bad job but still getting a few bubbles similar to a diffuser. Thought maybe bio balls would help refuve bubbles a bit more. 

I’ll try taking everything out for a couple of days and see then.


----------



## foxfish (13 Oct 2017)

Give it a go, nothing lost apart from much reduced flow maybe...


----------



## andusbeckus (14 Oct 2017)

foxfish said:


> Give it a go, nothing lost apart from much reduced flow maybe...



Yeah thats my only worry really but will see


----------

